# Chautauqua



## Monark22 (May 25, 2015)

Heading for the lake fie a few days with the family. Looking to catch a few walleye for the dinner plate, first time up, any tips this time of year?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

If renting w/ a dock, try off that dock(or any dock) late evenings with crawlers!


----------



## Monark22 (May 25, 2015)

Yes we will be near the southern end, shallow end of the lake


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Are you taking a boat with you? If so I had a friend who was their a few weeks ago that did good down that way on the week edges. He said they got good walleye and some really nice perch as well. Just a simple jig with crawler on it. He said they all taste great.


----------



## kingfisher72 (May 14, 2016)

Gold or brass jigging spoons. 1/2 or 3/4 oz. Also snap jig plastic fluke type baits in baby bass or white. 1/4 or 3/8 ounce usually. Fish the outside edge of the weedline with both. Keep moving along until you encounter a school. if it is slow, push up into the weedbeds and dip jigs into pockets in the weeds like you would for bass.

There will also be fish out on the deep mudflats now. Troll in 17-20 fow with cranks. The fish may be suspended up high. Depends on the day. Two colors of leadcore with a realistic perch or firetiger hotntot is a traditional favorite.


----------



## rdramey (Jan 29, 2010)

I love to work the weed beds and weed lines with a Strike King KVD jerkbait, both the swallow and deep divers, depending on the depth, in the natural perch color. Good luck!


----------

